# تحويل مدخل التلفزيون العادي الى مدخل audio/video



## الزيودي (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود مشاركتكم بهذة الفائدة اللتي بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم اجد ما يفيدني تماما
وقد قمت بتحويل مدخل التلفزيون العادي الى مدخل audio/video
وقد عمل الجهاز بصورة ممتازة والحمد لله 
وذلك بتتبعي مراحل الجهاز وجلب الداتا شيت للايسيات من الانترنت 
الان ساشرح لكم الطريقة :
اذهب الى اول مرحلة من بعد الانتين الا وهي التيونر حيث يخرج منه عدة مخارج يهمنا منها مخرجIF حيث يذهب الى IC-LA7555 لكشف اشارة الصورة و الصوت من اشارة IF حيث مخرج الصورة يمرعبر مقاومات ثم عبر كرستالة ومن ثم الى ترانزستورتكبير اشارة الفيديو ومنه الى دوائر الجهاز 
نفصل المقاومة المتصلة بمدخل الكرستالة ونلحم مدخل الصورة بمدخل الكرستالة مباشرة
ومدخل الصوت كذلك من مخرج IC سالفة الذكر نفصل المخرج من IC ونضع مدخل الصوت
وقد عملتها بنفسي وقد عملت الطريقة بنجاح -------------------------------

و اي اسئلة في الالكترونيات يكنني اخدمكم بها حسب استطاعتي وفراغي
ARABIZYOUD***********


----------



## محمدالقبالي (4 فبراير 2009)

عمل رائع بس لو تفضلت يكون الشرح مع الصور اذا امكن


----------



## haci farid (5 فبراير 2009)

ممكن الدائرة لو تفضلت


----------



## الزيودي (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
انا اعتذر على غيابي لان النت غير متوفر بصفة كافية
وردا على مشاركة الاخوة الاعزاء كما يلي:
التلفزيون نوعه جولد ستار ملون بدون ريموت
حيث تدخل اشارة if الى ic la7555 كما في الصور المرفقة
وبدون دوائر خارجية
حيث ارفقت الداتا شيت لايسي الكنترول و ايسي معالجة الاشارة la7555


----------



## محمودذكى (13 فبراير 2009)

*رائع جداً

وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## moneer_265 (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا
يببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## hegzy (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## Eng.Saffouri (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور أقدر مجهودك


----------



## نمرة (21 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لشرحك


----------



## eng_moh (22 يناير 2010)

شكر


----------



## skynet (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الزيودي ونجو ان تكون هذة العملية سهلة جدا وسهلة التنفيذ


----------



## الرئيس صالح (25 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رائع جداً..شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك.!!!


----------



## saad_srs (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمودذكى (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## tunisienman (11 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## علىاسماعيل (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شهدالسيد (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايمن امين 11 (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## بسام حاجولي (20 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر...........


----------



## سمير سالم محمد (4 مايو 2011)

مجهود مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
الحاجة ام الاختراع،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## ابو كر (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## احمد الراى (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## العالميةللدش (28 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر 
ياغالى


----------



## akram-marouf (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## مجنون شهد (16 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع رائع*

مشكور الف شكر موضوع رائع من مهندس بارع مثلك


----------



## ابومنةالمصرى (30 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله اخى


----------



## سعيد11 (9 مارس 2014)

مشكوووووررررررررررررررر


----------

